# "espace disponible insuffisant" sur Bootcamp (disque avec 1To disponible)



## Borisou (18 Mai 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaye d'installer windows sur mon imac, datant de fin 2012 et avec High Sierra (10.13.6). Le problème a lieu sur Bootcamp.
J'utilise un disque dur au format en MS-DOS (FAT32) avec 1 To d'espace.
Lors de la copie des fichiers windows, la barre de chargement s'arrête à la moitié et un message s'affiche : *"Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable. L'espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque."  *Alors que j'ai 1 To de libre hahaha

Avez vous une idée d'où pourrait venir le problème ? merci.


----------



## ericse (19 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,
Ton disque n'est peut être pas formaté en GUID ? 
Et sinon tu n'as pas une clé USB 16 Go à la place de ton disque 1 To ?


----------



## Borisou (19 Mai 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ton disque n'est peut être pas formaté en GUID ?
> Et sinon tu n'as pas une clé USB 16 Go à la place de ton disque 1 To ?


comment puis-je vérifier s'il est formaté en GUID ?
J'ai essayé avec une de 16 Go , mais ça a donné le même résultat avec un temps de chargement au moins 2X plus long...


----------



## Locke (19 Mai 2022)

Borisou a dit:


> J'utilise un disque dur au format en MS-DOS (FAT32) avec 1 To d'espace.


Désolé, mais Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire une installation dans un disques dur USB. La seule possibilité viable est celle-ci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...et le protocole d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp est immuable depuis la nuit des temps.


----------



## Borisou (19 Mai 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Désolé, mais Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire une installation dans un disques dur USB. La seule possibilité viable est celle-ci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...et le protocole d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp est immuable depuis la nuit des temps.


merci j'essayerai


----------

